# Natural v Washed



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Had the opportunity to experience the same bean (Nicaraguan Finca Mierish) natural processed and wash processed courtesy of Origin Coffee. Could see both methods produced some flavours which both cups had but that's where the similarity ended. Fruit bomb flavour on steroids from the natural process where the wash processed was more toned down - dare I use the word 'muted'. If you get the chance to get your hands on the same estate beans processed differently grab it with both hands.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Interesting.... Did they have similar roasting profiles?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Would expect there would be subtle differences to suit the process used, but didn't get a chance to check. Was told by Pete of 108 Truro that there was a third variant - a natural/washed but didn't get chance to taste it. Going to be keeping an eye on Origin's website to see if this comes up again. Apparently, they only had a parcel of 6kg of each variant.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

3fe did a same bean, one natural and one pulped natural. I cupped them side by side. The natural was boozy and fruity. The pulped natural was chocolate and caramel. Amazing difference for the same bean.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

How about same origin, same farm, different varietals , different processes? Plus two rare varietals to boot : )

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america-nicaragua/products/nicaragua-finca-limoncillo-pulped-natural-longberry

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america-nicaragua/products/nicaragua-finca-limoncillo-funky-longberry

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america-nicaragua/products/nicaragua-finca-limoncillo-natural-longberry

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america-nicaragua/products/nicaragua-finca-limoncillo-natural-red-pacamara-funky

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america-nicaragua/products/nicaragua-finca-limoncillo-natural-red-pacamara-elegant

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america-nicaragua/products/nicaragua-finca-limoncillo-pulped-natural-red-pacamara


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Finca limoncello is always a winner.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

I've just tried the 'Funky' (http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america-nicaragua/products/nicaragua-finca-limoncillo-funky-longberry) and am very impressed. I've never had anything other than Washed process for brewed coffee, and this is a revelation.

Is there any particular process you all generally prefer for brewed coffee? I've had a couple of coffee subscriptions and have always been sent washed coffee, which led me to think that this was always 'best'. But after tasting this from hasbean I'm not so sure


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2014)

Funky Naturals are the best for intense flavours.

BUT sometimes they can be a bit too much

depends on taste I guess

Has Bean has loads of them though.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

fluffles said:


> I've just tried the 'Funky' (http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america-nicaragua/products/nicaragua-finca-limoncillo-funky-longberry) and am very impressed. I've never had anything other than Washed process for brewed coffee, and this is a revelation.
> 
> Is there any particular process you all generally prefer for brewed coffee? I've had a couple of coffee subscriptions and have always been sent washed coffee, which led me to think that this was always 'best'. But after tasting this from hasbean I'm not so sure


Farms and washing stations/mills which really care about what they do can churn out great examples of naturals , pulped naturals etc. Generally washed coffees gain higher cupping scores but the numbers dont always equate to exciting coffee


----------



## Coffeeandskiing (Feb 13, 2014)

Ethiopia is perhaps the wildest example of this. You often find washed and sun-dried (natural) lots from the same washing stations, Dumerso, Aricha, Adado, Konga etc that have hugely different profiles, washed Yirgs tasting lemony, Earl Grey tea like and incredibly light and the naturals (the good ones) super boozy and full of strawberries and blueberries.

Only a few years you could'nt get grade 1 coffees sun dried as all the top stuff would be washed but thanks to demand we can now taste grade 1 coffees from these mills both ways. Caravan do a blend of the washed and natural lots from Dumerso which is pretty special!


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

I've not seen any natural Ethiopians yet this season, unfortunately.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I've just had the weirdest (in a very nice way) taste sensation involving a natural process coffee. A couple of days ago I put some cold brew in to steep using Coffee Compass Nicaragua El Paraiso Natural, I used of all things a glass teapot that has an infuser to hold the leaves, or in this case the grounds. I used the same grind setting I generally use on the Hausgrind for the Kalita Wave and left it in the fridge for 24 hours and then last night filtered it through my V60 02 drip decanter and then transferred it into a range server and back into the fridge. Tonight I threw two good scoops of Aldi Specially Selected Colombian Coffee ice cream in the blender and then gradually added some of the cold brew so that it blended into a nice creamy consistency. The 1st sip really really surprised me, the tasting notes had said juicy strawberries, which I hadn't really got previously, but wow there it was a huge whack of juicy macerated strawberry and coffee in almost a milkshake like drink and it's really refreshing. An experiment I shall most surely be repeating.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Had the opportunity to experience the same bean (Nicaraguan Finca Mierish) natural processed and wash processed courtesy of Origin Coffee. Could see both methods produced some flavours which both cups had but that's where the similarity ended. Fruit bomb flavour on steroids from the natural process where the wash processed was more toned down - dare I use the word 'muted'.


i like that friut bomb flavour on steroids description.

ive got some natural process beans and that's the nail being hit on the head.

i think I'm a natural kind of guy from now on


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> i think I'm a natural kind of guy from now on


No going back.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> No going back.


i don't think there is,, I'm smitten.

no joke, my mouth was salivating after each small sip , , the aftertaste stayed with me for ages, it just lingers on and on.


----------



## Zephyp (Mar 1, 2017)

I love a good natural, but my experience is that they are more variable in taste and quality than washed. Higher highs and lower lows.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Atkinson's, Lancaster currently have a Columbian natural - Potosi XO n- not cheap but not one to pass. Tasting notes: cognac, cinnamon and clove. Cognac notes are really front of house - never come across a bean than mimics a good brandy - XO too


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

There's been some great Rwandan Naturals this year. Processing has come on a long way in Rwanda.

Highly recommend the Huye Mountain Natural from North Star Roasters, that we had on LSOL.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

fatboyslim said:


> There's been some great Rwandan Naturals this year. Processing has come on a long way in Rwanda.
> 
> Highly recommend the Huye Mountain Natural from North Star Roasters, that we had on LSOL.


I think this year North Star have either selected some stupendous coffees or got their own roasting process bang on for the beans. At work just now working through some Guatemalan natural....it was good to start with but now more than a month since roast it makes me sit and stare - purely brewed as V60 and Aeropress, not going to push it through as an espresso I'd see that as a waste at the moment - just where I am with my own preferences just now.

Finished the Project Cherry Red I had, but got a bag or two of the above mentioned LSOL, a Burundi natural. Oh and another Cherry Red.

I guess it's just that time of year...bit like Xmas as a kid.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Syenitic said:


> I think this year North Star have either selected some stupendous coffees or got their own roasting process bang on for the beans. At work just now working through some Guatemalan natural....it was good to start with but now more than a month since roast it makes me sit and stare - purely brewed as V60 and Aeropress, not going to push it through as an espresso I'd see that as a waste at the moment - just where I am with my own preferences just now.
> 
> Finished the Project Cherry Red I had, but got a bag or two of the above mentioned LSOL, a Burundi natural. Oh and another Cherry Red.
> 
> I guess it's just that time of year...bit like Xmas as a kid.


Totally agree - top class roasting AND selection, by my reckoning


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

MildredM said:


> Totally agree - top class roasting AND selection, by my reckoning


Yeah, and I feel bad...because I know there are options out there that I probably won't taste this year...Foundries Rocko, Curves various offerings...More from Campbell & Syme, And I have a guilt that I used Strangers to get me through a quiet Autumn and not given them a go this new year (so far).

That for me, is why a LCF visit is always worthwhile - exposure - despite the naysayers opinions elsewhere in this place.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Atkinson's, Lancaster currently have a Columbian natural - Potosi XO n- not cheap but not one to pass. Tasting notes: cognac, cinnamon and clove. Cognac notes are really front of house - never come across a bean than mimics a good brandy - XO too


Sounds amazing... Might take a look at that one. How are you making it? I have enough coffee to last until the next round of LSOL, but that one sounds like something I've never had before!

Just started a bag of an Ethiopian natural that I bought while on holiday from a place called Wyndhams roaster in Barbados. If anyone is on holiday there you should go!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

jaffro said:


> Sounds amazing... Might take a look at that one. How are you making it? I have enough coffee to last until the next round of LSOL, but that one sounds like something I've never had before!


Chemex and V60 - haven't the heart to run it as Ekspesso.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Chemex and V60 - haven't the heart to run it as Ekspesso.


Great, I can do chemex and v60, just wouldn't trust myself with the espresso! I'll get some ordered tomorrow


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Highly recommend this Colombian natural from my local roaster, Jolly Bean. Beautiful.

https://jollybeanroastery.co.uk/beanery-1/colombia-kaizen-natural


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Chemex and V60 - haven't the heart to run it as Ekspesso.


Bought 250g







not cheap, but sounds worth it!

Then I couldn't bring myself to spend £3 on delivery just for one small bag, so I grabbed some of the blueberry candy (Nicaraguan natural) as well... Sounded too fun to pass on!

See if I can get through this before next LSOL...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

The Nicaraguan is good too. Be interesting to hear your thoughts on both beans.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Is it the natural process that's associated with the funky taste ?


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

Jez H said:


> Highly recommend this Colombian natural from my local roaster, Jolly Bean. Beautiful.
> 
> https://jollybeanroastery.co.uk/beanery-1/colombia-kaizen-natural


Yes, just finished a bag of this. Superb.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Gerrard Burrard said:


> Yes, just finished a bag of this. Superb.


I'll be Diving in for my 3rd bag soon!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

It's no secret I'm a Rocko Mountain Reserve Ethiopian natural fan, but going back to the original post about same beans different processes, check out Rave's Honduras Clave del Sol. I've got the natural on at the moment. They also have it washed and honey process, if people really fancy comparing processes. (I haven't tried them though)

It's also the perfect coffee for International Women's Day (this Friday Mar 9), if you read the back story on Rave's website for these coffees.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Is it the natural process that's associated with the funky taste ?


Yes. Boozy fruit is a common descriptor. Regarded as 'taint' by the washed purists

Can be a bit in your face if not carefully managed in the processing. When done subtly, surprising what notes can come through other than boozy fruit. Atkinson's Columbian Potosi being a good example with dominant brandy notes.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Yes. Boozy fruit is a common descriptor. Regarded as 'taint' by the washed purists
> 
> Can be a bit in your face if not carefully managed in the processing. When done subtly, surprising what notes can come through other than boozy fruit. Atkinson's Columbian Potosi being a good example with dominant brandy notes.


Naturals aint what they used to be though, they have been toned alot more the last couple of years from this fab bonkers ones you used to get.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Yes. Boozy fruit is a common descriptor. Regarded as 'taint' by the washed purists
> 
> Can be a bit in your face if not carefully managed in the processing. When done subtly, surprising what notes can come through other than boozy fruit. Atkinson's Columbian Potosi being a good example with dominant brandy notes.


Just cracked into the Colombian Potosi yesterday. Wasn't sure what to expect with this one, but it's pretty nuts. Absolutely loving it.

I've only tried a chemex and a kalita wave so far, so more experimenting to do, but it's definitely a unique one. Brandy is exactly the right description.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

jaffro said:


> Brandy is exactly the right description.


Well, it is called Potosi XO


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> No going back.


Once you've tasted the rainbow  nothing is the same again


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Well, it is called Potosi XO


Ha, true! Just didn't expect it to be such an obvious flavour


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

As Boots mentions above, naturals were invariably front on boozy fruit drowning out any other notes. Naturals are now appearing which showcase more nuanced flavour notes like the Potosi. A big hand goes to the skills shown in the processing stage where the fermenting which gives rise to the boozy notes is much more carefully controlled.


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

FYI , Rave have a washed, natural & honey version of their Honduras Clave De Sol if you wish to experiment further.


----------



## edpirie (Jun 29, 2012)

Atkinsons have a six-pack of 125g coffees chosen to demonstrate the different processing methods - sounds interesting but I'm stocked up at the moment with a couple of Origin washed and a Curve natural Huye Mountain.

https://thecoffeehopper.com/product/process-six-pack/?return-category=&return-title=


----------



## Junglebert (Jan 7, 2019)

I'm only just getting into the different processes, I opened a bag of North Star Burundi Maruri natural yesterday, had it as espresso, then tried it as espresso, V60 and Aeropress today, I'm realising that a lot of the flavours and characteristics I like are more common in natural coffees, so that's something I'm going to explore more. I haven't tried the Potosi yet, for two reasons, I have a bit of a back log, and the cinnamon/clove aspects don't really appeal.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Junglebert said:


> I'm only just getting into the different processes, I opened a bag of North Star Burundi Maruri natural yesterday, had it as espresso, then tried it as espresso, V60 and Aeropress today, I'm realising that a lot of the flavours and characteristics I like are more common in natural coffees, so that's something I'm going to explore more. I haven't tried the Potosi yet, for two reasons, I have a bit of a back log, and the cinnamon/clove aspects don't really appeal.


It really is worth a go, very different natural flavour to the usual fruity floral bomb that I usually go for. It's not in-your-face cinnamon and cloves, more like spiced rum (to me).

Fair enough if you have a backlog already though!


----------



## Little_tipple (Apr 2, 2019)

Was at Wyndham's (Barbados) in January - Dominic seems to know his stuff, and always happy to talk coffee! Made a short video with him about why he does what he does, and his surfing background! Got some amazing washed Hankute (I think, it's downstairs...) and it makes a gorgeous v60...


----------

